# Gaming PC $1000 Intel build OCing Question



## untouchablz (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello, I am building a 1000 dollar gaming pc. I have reviewed the $1000 and $1200 intel build on the sticky under the build forum.

If I decide to go with one of these how are the OCing improvements I can expect with these builds? Any advice to improve upon these build to help OCing?

Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

i don't overclock , but you can expect to gain 10 or 15 percent safely and reliably . 

advice for for overclocking ?

don't scrimp on the CPU cooler or the PSU , and have your checkbook ready cause you will need replacement parts .


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Might not be worth it to overclock as soon as you get your pc.
Wait until you get another system newer and faster, then OC this one as a second computer so you don't risk wasting your 1000$ and damaging brand new parts.


----------

